# Children washing your car = NIGHTMARE



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone else on here have nightmares about the children washing your car? My wife thinks I'm being unreasonable by not letting our son wash the car. It drives me mad to the point where I get angry when he does.

Anyone else like this or am I on my own here?


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Why not spend some father son time and show him the ways of being OCD


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

My kids are too young for this but I have had the neighbours kids asking if they can wash my car and got a resounding hell no.

My neighbour understands as I have told him numerous times to stop letting his kids ride their bikes anywhere near my car because if they scratch them I would scratch their heads with a hammer


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Being very honest I believe you are very lucky to have a son with great drive and motivation to wash the car, not many sons out there would do that just get up and go and wash the car without consent; have you thought he is helping you out, just show him the ropes of 2bm and how you wash the car on your style of cleaning, after all he might be very talented and exceed highly when you show him the skills and passion from yourself father like son, he more likely has a desire to clean as well, do some bridge building and teach him and show him to this site as well.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I can fully understand where your coming from and I think we all know kids want to get involved when seeing you wash the car but their effect is there for mins and then they go off or do not want to put the effort in as you want. 

A safe way I would try for children involvement is on the wheels or the hose to be rinsing the car. 

I fully agree what teaching them to wash the car ( maybe on the mrs car ha ha ) but Id be a human wreck to think of them using the wash mitt on the car without watching 100+% ha ha


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I let my eldest clean the wheels and my youngest fills the buckets but neither are allowed to touch the paintwork


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

barrybudden said:


> Anyone else on here have nightmares about the children washing your car? My wife thinks I'm being unreasonable by not letting our son wash the car. It drives me mad to the point where I get angry when he does.
> 
> Anyone else like this or am I on my own here?


The bond between father and child has to be stronger than the fear of a few swirls.

Do it together and he will have a great lifetime memory.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Let him snow foam or clean the wheels or something which keeps him busy. I can understand your reasoning but as my mother always reminds me (quite often) its only metal. My dad and I used to wash the cars together when I was younger and actually got me into it so train him up now and he could become a pro lol.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

You get angry with your flesh and blood because he wants to engage with his father?


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Never mind the kids my uncle let a staff women wash his car she says it was very dirty (metallic blue) she brings the fairy liquid bucket of water sponge u use to wash dishes with the green side ahem and finally a METEL SCOURING PAD... The end result was quite amusing lol the women asked him I think there's something wrong with ur paint but the car is clean lmao #BlessHer


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Reading some comments, I can't believe the paint of anuones car is more important then family and family time... when my son is old enough, I will gladmylet him wash it aèd I will help him. Nothing a glaze can't fix


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> The bond between father and child has to be stronger than the fear of a few swirls.
> 
> Do it together and he will have a great lifetime memory.


A truly bizarre thread, thank you for stating what ought to be the obvious.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

Sons are a more likely to ask ME to wash their cars ..and I often do 

Grandkids however....well one time they asked and I allowed them to help, thought if I let them do the wheels no real harm, However while I was round the other side they got the idea that it was better to do what I was doing (washing the roof side) and since they could not reach right, the yard brush I had ready to sweep the foam away would do nicely

SO never again....bit older now, and they often help doing their mums car (that is a mobile tip inside)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

My daughter helps me to the point it embarrases me that she's more knowledgeable than some on here,she's only just turned seven and not only do we have fun whilst we're cleaning our car she's learning at the same time,a future pro detailer in the making.
Mate I'm not knocking you're parenting skills just spend some time with the kid you'll be surprised how quick they pick things up,I find out all the time when my little one tells me off.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it wasn't for helping my Dad wash the family car when I was younger I'd have probably never got into it myself. I'm sure if he had just taken it to the car wash, then that's probably what I would be doing now.
Spend some time with your son, doing something you enjoy & he might grown to, you never know when you might not have the chance to in the future.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Involve the rest of the family...I think I might use one of my dogs as a mitt...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

I let my 2 loose on my work van and the wheels of my car, they take a interest in it, but when some chemicals are involved i don't let them near purely for their safety. The other good bit is it gives me a excuse to break open the machine polishers and go to town every now and then.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I can understand the hesitancy, especially if it's an expensive garage queen you're cleaning. However, you do need to bond and connect with your children sometimes, and why not involve them in something you enjoy? Mine enjoyed rinsing when they were younger, still enjoy cleaning the push bikes with me(they do their own)
I'm sure they'll love snow foaming, I've only just got a lance(and what damage can they do with that?)
Applying a glaze or AIO is pretty straightforward as well.
Mine generally don't have the attention span to last longer than 15 mins with me, but they do enjoy it.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I have to say I am fussy with my cars but my daughter gives me a hand, I like the time with her so it's all fun.

Her drying the car after a wash.



Even a dab hand with the Hoover



Cheers, Carl


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

My daughter has no interest but my son loves to use the snowfoam lance and rinse off. I let him use wheel woolies with 100% supervision and ask him not to do the bottom few spokes in case he pulls the brush across the floor.

It takes a little while longer, but it's worth it.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Time flies, enjoy the time with your kids.

It's like a mom that doesn't play with her children because she is always cleaning the house. I see that type in my life.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Why not let him spray the soap off or something. When I was a kid that's the only part I wanted to really do lol.

Or make him your little assistant on grabbing you the drying towel or quick detailer ect.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha, call his bluff... I let my kids help me & they get bored after 5 mins then go play.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I love washing my car with my eldest. He loves a good snow foam and just squirting the car in general. My mum just bought him a kids karcher so we washed the car yesterday and although he's not well at all he was helping regardless.

So what if he inflicts a few swirls here and there or a scratch or two, he has fun and I'd rather spend time with him any day of the week.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My 4 year old loves anything to do with me washing my car and has his own dooka wash pad (small).
I let him foam the car and once its clean he get his own bucket to wash.
If you wash car yourself and just humour the little guys a bit its more fun. 
I think spending the time having fun with them is better than biting your tongue when you think damage has being caused. Its just washing a car after all but it does not mean it will be damaged


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Let him:
- pre-rinse
- cover the car in foam/pre-wash
- prepare the 2 buckets (show him how much shampoo to put in etc)
- handle the wheels, either just let him pre-soak them with wheel cleaner or let him do it all together, depending on age and interest
- dry the windows

I don't have children, but when I do, it's gonna take a long time before they get to touch the paint on my car. But at least start off by making him feel involved so he develops the same hobby as you.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

"...................................."


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm all for teaching kids life skills. I'd rather let them wash the car with me than be sat inside playing on the Xbox. 

As others have said do it them the kids. At least this way you can mould them to do it the right way. Kids are clever, they learn things so quickly and often easier than teaching adults as they have no prior experiences/ other ways to do things so a blank canvas so to speak.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't comprehend how a few scratches or swirls brings anger out of someone towards their own child!!!
I don't have my own kids but have three step kids, okay they are adults or teenagers but i adore those kids and would gladly let them help if they wanted to, so i dont end up like the youngest and his dad.
He asked his dad to take him to see the new Captain America film only to be told one day he would be working and the next day he wasnt working but would be taking his girlfriends daughters instead.
How do you think that kid feels about his dad now? Bearing in mind that the two years i've been with his mum, he has this every week.
So i'm taking him to see the film instead and his hopeless dad isnt impressed.

Todays lesson is, involve your kids in your activities before you end up like my step son and his dad.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Depends on age to be honest.

Id be all for my children ( if i have them) learning stuff car related but i think you have to be a bit careful sometimes.
Under strict supervison maybe ? :lol:

Never forget the X5 we have a work when the owner let her 10 year old wash it with a brillo pad and flash floor cleaner :/


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

My wee one is to small just now but i can't wait until he is older, great way to spend a Sunday morn with him helping, getting him taught the correct washing ways from an early age.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My Dad showed me how to wash his car when me and brother were little. Then we took over and washed his with our own. 

Now we're both on here and occasionally look after his. 

I think you need to have a little patience and show him what is the correct way to do things and you will have the world of fun.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My daughter pressures off the car and washes the wheels... she has her own swissvax brush for washing the drive too.... 8o


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jesus christ, hand him the machine polisher!! you may be surprised!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

One day when u want them to help they wont be interested. Grab every opportunity you can my friend. My two are too small to do anything other than the wheels and lower halfs of the doors. If they add a few swirls then just gives me more to practise on. Normally all they want to do is use the pressure washer with the snow foam


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

My Kids are too old to do now remember when my eldest wanted to jetwash the car with me at the garage and nearly did a backflip when he pulled the trigger on pressure rinse think he could do it one handed now as 6ft 5 and 17 stone!!! :lol: also before I detailed just cleaned !!! 

But now I have my 2 neices 4 and 2 2 year old just wants to play with bubbles in bucket and 4 year old Helps !!! but she is having fun let her rinse etc and have her own mit for wheels !!! Funny how she always just stands where she gets the mist from PW when I do rinse though!!! Kids get old fast so any time they wanna help enjoy it with them because you blink and they are 28,24 and 18 and then they ask you to wash there cars!!! :wave:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I let my 5 year old step daughter help me wash my car. I give her my Dooka wheel mitt (wash mitt for her!), taught her the 2BM, and leave her to wash whatever part of the car she wants. Just part of parent child bonding really, more important than a few swirls tbh.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sod washing the car rake him down the park or somewhere and have some proper fun


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't have any kids yet but whether it be boy or girl, they will be shown the way of the 2BM


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

After i get round to giving the car a full DA polish i will be cracking open my Car Pro wash mitt and mini wash mitt. One for me and one for my boy, may as well have the right tool just like Dad


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

As they grow up, you find they don't want to play anymore. Any bonding time I can get I'm happy. Both of them get 2 wheels each, their own mitts, buckets, and brushes.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

My boy is only interested in the snowfoaming, after that he just wants to squirt water everywhere!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CodHead said:


> My boy is only interested in the snowfoaming, after that he just wants to squirt water everywhere!


Oh yes that sounds familiar


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just go with it mate I quickly found it's not worth stressing over and more enjoyable letting them join in. My girls 6+8 now get wheels each help with snowfoaming and rinsing. They are also good at claying and currently learning buffing off wax.
If they get silly I get the iron x out and they soon leave!!


----------



## El Blanc (Apr 3, 2014)

This is funny as being a son, I don't want my dad washing my car


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

My son is 5 as he's only allowed to spray the alloys with cleaner and hoover the mats.

He does clean his bike with left over ONR and old grout sponges.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Theres a million and one things you can do with your kids, surely not letting them wash the car possibly causing damage isnt the end of the world isit!
just spend time with them in other ways, and when they get a bit older teach them the safe way to wash a car


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> Theres a million and one things you can do with your kids, surely not letting them wash the car possibly causing damage isnt the end of the world isit!
> just spend time with them in other ways, and when they get a bit older teach them the safe way to wash a car


There are but the reason we are on here is because we have a passion for cleaning cars. If involving my girls means we spend time having a laugh and I get to spend more time on the car then bring it on.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

In ten, twenty, fifty years time, don't have regrets, I don't think having swirls on your car will be a regret.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Just go with it mate I quickly found it's not worth stressing over and more enjoyable letting them join in. My girls 6+8 now get wheels each help with snowfoaming and rinsing. They are also good at claying and currently learning buffing off wax.
> If they get silly I get the iron x out and they soon leave!!


Bless, sound like great kids.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

My 3 year old boy is a great help. Even knows what everything's for & the order to use it lol


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Is it just me?
Most of the people responding to this one are coming across as positive, get the children involved.
Yet the poll results sway towards keep the beggars off it.
Why aren't more of the grumpy dads (and mums) uncles/granddads giving us their opinions?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine are to young, but they've messed with the foam lance and helped do the wheels before


----------



## james1234 (May 21, 2013)

I started just 'washing' the car with my dad when I was very young which has now turned into my passion for detailing.

Let's face it, the cars he was keeping mint back then have all been sold off and probably scrapped, 80% of the cars being detailed on this forum won't be here in 20 years..


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> My 3 year old boy is a great help. Even knows what everything's for & the order to use it lol


Fantastic, well done mate, this little fella has talent


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

The poll needed another option on it in fairness.

I give the car its clean my self but then let the little man foam and rinse it afterwards.

He dont want to wash the car but he does want the da to follow me with the rotary


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

My eldest, (nearly 15) not interested in cleaning anything, but my 9 year old sometimes asks to help so I put him in charge of the wheels and pressure washer


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I let my three year old help wash the car's, just give him a foam applicator to wash with.
Just keep a eye on him, nice to spend one on one time with him, missed alot of my daughter growing up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As was said in an earlier post, judging by the poll there are a lot of parents out there to ashamed to admit their car is more important than bonding with their child, bit sad really.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> As was said in an earlier post, judging by the poll there are a lot of parents out there to ashamed to admit their car is more important than bonding with their child, bit sad really.


Yep, none of my step kids are interested but if they were i would let them help with gentle instruction. People saying they get angry over their flesh and blood maybe damaging their car are beyond me, if their car is that important why did they have kids?


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

S63 said:


> As was said in an earlier post, judging by the poll there are a lot of parents out there to ashamed to admit their car is more important than bonding with their child, bit sad really.


I doubt it, it is more likely to be swayed by non parents voting. There should be a third option "I don't have kids and no one touches my car but me" that would even the poll up a bit.

Those of you who have children and they help you clean the car respect to you as my experience of trying to polish/wax a car while keeping a 4 year old entertained is hard work(never again).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My question is why are the 22 so far that couldn't care less voted for their children to wash their cars? What are they doing on this forum?


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Since my 3 year old nephew decided to copy me putting on wax, children are no longer allowed near my car.

Oh by the way he used sandpaper he found on the ground


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I wash the car and my son washes his toy car. He loves it!
He can drop my old sponge 100 times and no one cares. He gets soaked, I take twice as long but I get the joy of being with my son.

win win!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I had my 3 year old daughter helping out over the weekend... gave her a spray bottle filled with water and an old noodle mitt and she loved it. I did worry about the noodle mitt coming in contact with the panels but she went from the garden fence, to plant pots, to the dog but never actually came near the car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> I had my 3 year old daughter helping out over the weekend... gave her a spray bottle filled with water and an old noodle mitt and she loved it. I did worry about the noodle mitt coming in contact with the panels but she went from the garden fence, to plant pots, to the dog but never actually came near the car.


Tell me about it, my 4 year old just wants to squirt parts of the car and isn't bothered what is in it.

He loves his kids karcher though, only thing is as soon as we stop using the nilfisk to spray foam on he wants his plugging in and starts to spray the car again so the foam doesn't get time to dwell lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My question is why are the 22 so far that couldn't care less voted for their children to wash their cars? What are they doing on this forum?


Because they have balanced lifes and put children before metal. There should have been another option of do you let your kids wash your cars after they have been taught by you how to do it correctly.

Washing a car properly is not exactly rocket science.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Because they have balanced lifes and put children before metal. There should have been another option of do you let your kids wash your cars after they have been taught by you how to do it correctly.
> 
> Washing a car properly is not exactly rocket science.


Here here!!!

I have zero problem with my kids helping. They get adequatley supervised and told how to wash the car so there is just as much chance of me ;doing damage as there is of the kids doing damage.

In fact i have manged to inflict marks all on my own without their help, besides lets be honest the wash inflicted marks will take minimum time and effort to correct should they happen.

In fact it reminds me i really must crack open my new Car Pro wash mitts as my noodle sponges are actually causing some fine marks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There was a thread on here recently where the OP was ranting about kids throwing sweets at his car, every Winter we get complaints of children throwing snowballs. Perhaps involving them at an early age having fun but at the same time showing them that you love your car might just educate them to having respect in later life.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

The kids jobs, when they ask to help:

Hoovering, holding the hose/pressure washer for rinsing or blasting, wheels (they can get right in to the alloy with a mitt on!), drying windows and door shuts. I let them help because they listen well and always ask to do a bit extra so i let them as long as im watching and guiding.

If im busy ill drag the bikes and scooters out and let them do what they want to, they always ask "have i done a good job"? 

One day i was washing mine on the street, and my 2yo at the time sneaks a mf cloth and a bucket and washes pretty much the entire lower half of the Gfs car, which is also known as 'the van'. 

Obviously if it was a show car no f*ckin way!!! And all the kids in the street know to stay off the drive, and no footballs!

P. S i cant see a poll on Tapatalk


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Involve the rest of the family...I think I might use one of my dogs as a mitt...


How long have you had the Escort? Looks similar to 1 my friend sold


----------



## Rusty Sponge (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have kids atm but I'm expecting one soon but I can honestly say that if my son / daughter wanted to show an interest in cleaning my car with me I wouldn't even hesitate to say yes. It's mental how some people on here have said no. At the end of the day it's a car and it gets you from a to b safely. A child is for a lifetime, I was lucky enough to bond with my dad before he died and he taught me all about engines and **** like that. I loved getting stuck in and whenever possible I would be out helping him in the sun rain snow...you name it I was there. Just enjoy the time you have with your kids  if they inflict a few swirls so what, it's not like they did it on purpose. 

Time is short 

/Rant


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Not washing my car but I was cleaning the other half's leather seats and my 11 month old picked up on of the brushes and sort of mimicked me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Those lovely photos should be that last word on the subject, sums it up perfectly.:thumb:


----------

